# This is terrible. In a funny way I suppoose.



## Exuptoy (Sep 12, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/it ... 6663113373


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I dont think its funny on any level.

Its Sick.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree. Wish I hadn't looked, and would advise other animal lovers not to.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I agree. 
There's no way a live dog should be humping a dead one. That's necrophilia and purely unacceptable.

It also appears to be a fake that's been doing the rounds for a while. Here's another one that isn't much better... (I tried to 'inobx' them but couldn't)










...and another...










The head looks clearly photoshopped to me but who knows. Anyway, when one of our cats dies I'm doing this...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stiff said:


> ........Anyway, when one of our cats dies I'm doing this...


 :lol: :lol: ROFL.
Well that should scare the sh1t out of the birds.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

@Stiff Wish you had not re posted the photo.

I have reported this.

Does not take long on these forums to find someone who finds it funny. Photoshopped or not it's sick.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I love animals and especially my Dog... i don't get what the problem is, its pretty funny! Animals, just like everything else, die that's just a fact we have to deal with :?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> @Stiff Wish you had not re posted the photo.
> 
> I have reported this.
> 
> Does not take long on these forums to find someone who finds it funny. Photoshopped or not it's sick.


I would love to know your reason for reporting it lol, this is whats wrong with the world! If thats sick to you then your world must be a very happy one full of flowers and rainbows and you must be wrapped in cotton wool and wear blinkers whenever you go outside. There are many many things in the world I would class as sick and this is miles from it, its someone having a joke, deal with it!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

fook you


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> fook you


Wow, just wow, how old are you?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> @Stiff Wish you had not re posted the photo.
> 
> I have reported this.
> 
> Does not take long on these forums to find someone who finds it funny. Photoshopped or not it's sick.


Did you find the video of the "cat drone" sick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Nyxx said:


> @Stiff Wish you had not re posted the photo.


Wish you would stop whining about it.



Nyxx said:


> I have reported this.


Good for you.











Nyxx said:


> Does not take long on these forums to find someone who finds it funny.


To be honest, I didn't really find it all that funny but seeing as how it's been doing the rounds over the www for a while now, it appears that there's obviously quite a few that do.



Nyxx said:


> Photoshopped or not it's sick.


I'd hardly call it 'sick'- just a different humour to your own. Your best bet is to move on and get over it.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

The problem with humour is it's a very personal thing.

Group hug ... except Stiff, he touches himself.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Now THIS is sick...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Who keeps VHS tapes in this day and age? :roll:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Some sick [email protected]@rd peeled the skin off a cow; cured it and covered all our TTs seats with the result.

No one is getting uptight about this, are they?

Double standards

8)


----------

